#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  World Of Warcraft

## Assassin

Four years have passed since Warcraft III of the postwar period: the kingdom of chaos and great tension are installed in the devastated world of Azeroth. When the used races begin to rebuild their broken kingdoms, new, old and disturbing threats are born to devastate the world. World of Warcraft lets you take on the role of Warcraft heroes as you explore, explore and explore a vast world. Thousands of players can interact in the same world. Whether they venture together or fight epic battles, they will form bonds of friendship, make alliances and fight to gain power and glory.

World Of Warcraft Trailer

----------

